# Romero y Albahaca



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigos:
Tenemos una receta y estos ingredientes aparecen, pero no sabemos que son. Alguien sabría decirnos cual sus equivalentes en portugués ?

"Romero molido".

Gracias.


----------



## jazyk

Rosmaninho moído.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Rosmaninho moído.


Rosmaninho ??? Obrigado pela rápida resposta, mas fiquei na mesma.... nunca ouvi esta palavra e ao consultar o meu dicionário, tampouco encontrei. O que é romaninho/romero ?


----------



## jazyk

Erva da família das labiadas (Lavandula stoechas e outras), nativa na região mediterrânea da Europa, cujas pequenas folhas e flores são aromáticas e de grande importância.

Se ajudar, rosemary em inglês.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Erva da família das labiadas (Lavandula stoechas e outras), nativa na região mediterrânea da Europa, cujas pequenas folhas e flores são aromáticas e de grande importância.
> 
> Se ajudar, rosemary em inglês.


Beleza, obrigado. Mas, e "albahaca" ?


----------



## jazyk

Ai, desculpa, não tinha visto albahaca. Albahaca é manjericão.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Ai, desculpa, não tinha visto albahaca. Albahaca é manjericão.


Valeu !! 
Vou nessa comprá-los.
Até.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Erva da família das labiadas (Lavandula stoechas e outras), nativa na região mediterrânea da Europa, cujas pequenas folhas e flores são aromáticas e de grande importância.
> 
> Se ajudar, rosemary em inglês.


Descobri. Rosemary é alecrim !!! que deve ser o tal de "romero".

Obrigadíssimo. Se você estivesse por perto te convidaria para a "meal" ..he he


----------



## jazyk

*Romero: NOMBRE CIENTÍFICO* Rosmarinus officinalis

*Rosmaninho: Nome Científico*: Lavandula luisieri

*Alecrim: Nome Cientifico*:ROSMARINUS OFFICINALIS L.

O que confirma que romero e alecrim são a mesma coisa. Mas estranha a semelhança gráfica entre rosmaninho (port.), romero (esp.), rosmarino (it.), romarin (fr.), rosemary (ingl.), etc. Isso, pelo jeito, não está correto segundo uma nomenclatura botânica.


----------



## andre luis

Em cache Lavandula luisieri
*Português :**Rosmaninho*
Español :Cantueso
English :Iberian Lavender
Deutsch :Lavendel​ 
Alecrim é Rosemary em inglês mesmo...agora quando ouvir o nome de Rosemary vou sempre lembrar do Alecrim,haha...


----------



## Tomby

Espanhol--Português--Inglês
Romero, alecrim, rosemary
Albahaca, alfavaca*, sweet-basil
Tomillo, tomilho (timo), thyme

*planta semelhante ao manjericão (Priberam)

Informação segundo os seguintes dicionários:
Great Cuyás Dictionary Spanish - English (Ed. Hymsa).
Dicionário Geral Espanhol - Português VOX.
TT.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

*ROSMANINHO* (BOTÂNICA)  planta subarbustiva, aromática, de flores violáceas, da família das Labiadas, espontânea em Portugal, também designada por alecrim, arçã, arçanha, rosmanino, rosmarinho, rosmano, etc. (In Diciopédia X [DVD-ROM]. Porto : Porto Editora, 2006).
Saudações cordiais a todos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *romeu* m
> _Arbustos medicinais ou aromáticos _
> SIN.- _alecrín_; _rosmaniño _
> NC _Rosmarinus officinalis _
> ES romero
> EN rosemary





> *herba do cravo* f
> _Matas silvestres _
> SIN.- _tomiño_ (m); _tomentelo_ (m)
> NC _Thymus pulegioides _
> ES tomillo
> EN large thyme





> *albaca* f
> Pl. _agrícolas herbáceas. Medicinais e
> aromáticas _
> SIN.- _alfábega _
> NCO _cymum basilicum _
> ES albahaca
> EN basil; sweet basil


Isto de cima é o que dá o *Vocabulário Botánico Galego* da Universidade de Compostela, na Galiza.
E o que vem despois, é o tratamento destas ervas nos dicionários galegos. (Hai permiso de cita declarando procedência).
*Estraviz*:


> *Romeu* s. m.
> _Rosmaninho_, planta da família das labiadas de folhas lineais, verde-escuras, com pequenas flores azuis, que tem usos culinários para adubar os alimentos, chouriços, etc. (_Rosmarinus officinalis_).
> [lat. _rosmarinu, *romaninum_]





> *Alfavaca*
> s. f.
> Planta herbácea aromática da família das labiadas (_Ocimum basilicum_).
> [ár. _al-habaca_]





> *Tomentelo*  s. m.
> Planta da família das labiadas, semelhante ao tomilho, que floresce no Verão e se usa como condimento de cozinha (_Thymus caespititius_).
> Sinón. _Tomelo_.


*Ir Indo*:


> tomiño
> * < lat científico Thymus *   *[Thymus pulegioides]*
> 
> _ s __ m_  *PLANTA*  Planta da familia das lamiáceas, de talos reptantes, follas ovadas e flores violáceas ou abrancazadas.
> *SIN:  * serpol.





> romeu*lat ros marinu *   *[Rosmarinus officinalis]*
> port: alecrim  cast: romero  ingl: rosemary  alem: Rosmarin
> _ s __ m_  *PLANTA*  Arbusto perennifolio, da familia das lamiáceas, moi aromático, que presenta follas endurecidas e lineares, coas marxes revolutas, flores azuladas, reunidas en ramalletes axilares, e froito en tetraquenio e que se emprega principalmente como condimento.





> alfábega
> * ár al-ḥabāqâ *
> port:alfádega, alfavaca  cast: albahaca/alfábega  ingl: basil  alem: Basilikum   _
> s __ f_  *PLANTA*  Planta herbácea anual, da familia das lamiáceas, moi olorosa.


----------



## Mangato

Que bom. Agora sei o que é o alecrín.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Portanto em galego esta é a situação:
*Rosmarinus officinalis:* romeu, alecrín, rosmaniño.
_*Thymus pulegioides:* _herba do cravo, serpol, tomiño, tomentelo, tomelo.
_*Cymum basilicum: *_albaca, alfábega. 
Coinciden coas formas portuguesas em geral, até o galego _serpol_ e o português _serpão_.
As variantes, no galego, acostumam ser _diatópicas_.
As formas nas demais linguas non aportan nada ao tema, non sendo o espanhol _tomillo_ que semelha ser a origem de _tomilho_, pelo sufixo -_ilho_, espanholismo típico do português do sul de Portugal.


----------



## Fer BA

o mesmo que o Mangato! ...e eu que achava que o alecrim era o cravo (clavel)....


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado!  Desconhecia que o _alecrín_ e o  romeu fossem a mesma coisa


----------

